# rooster Liver



## kwalker62 (Jun 8, 2009)

Where can i find some rooster Livers? i live in carrollton and are thay tougher then chicken livers


----------



## jason bales (Jun 8, 2009)

whats the difference they sell them at lake sinclair


----------



## hoochfisher (Jun 9, 2009)

happy hooker bait shop here in winder. $2.50 a bag. 

they also sell chicken hearts, dont care how many fish or how long you leave them on a hook, they aint coming off! they also have a steady supply of catalpa worms, if you cant find any around the house like me.


the differance is, with regular livers you normally watch your hook hit the water and your bait hit 100 foot away!

and when regular livers actually stay on the hook, they are gone with one fish, rooster livers last 3-8 fish depending on how mean they are!


----------



## trentb (Jun 9, 2009)

i'm confused on this rooster liver deal. paul parsons told me that rooster liver was also best. so i go on a rooster liver hunt. ended up at bradlys store in palmetto. i spoke to the butcher there an he told me that there all rooster liver. an that 90 percent of the chicken ya eat is a rooster.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 9, 2009)

Cut baits works much better even for smaller fish!


----------



## hoochfisher (Jun 9, 2009)

trent, try some rooster livers from happy hooker out here and get a bucket of livers from any grocery store and compare them side by side.  even by simply holding one in each hand you will be able to tell a major differance.  they are slightly larger, more vibrant in color,and ten times as tough as anything from a grocery store bucket.


----------



## redneckcamo (Jun 9, 2009)

the trick with chicken liver is too cut in in peices about as big as a quarter or a lil bigger....... then lay it out on a peice of hardware cloth too let it skin over on both sides real good ...... then it stays on the hook real good !! 

I have been doin this for years an its the best way I have ever found !...... you `can make you a lil rack out of the hardware cloth an some 2x4s by making a lil box with the wood and stapling the hardware cloth on one side .......... just take it along as a musthave when catfishin with liver .....

an a BIG X2 on the bradleys rooster liver story !!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 9, 2009)

Another thing about liver is I like to keep it as cold as possible in a cooler. It will turn to mush if you let it warm up.


----------



## yellowhammer (Jun 9, 2009)

South on 27,left at the next light past Ringer campground,I think it`s Wares Crossroads.Bait shop on the left.They usually had`em last year.They`re tough and stay on better,but cut bream catch more cats.The head is the best.


----------



## snapdog (Jun 9, 2009)

*Liver*

I agree with SOS, cut shad will out fish livers and much easier to keep on hook and not as messy.


----------



## bearhunter39 (Jun 20, 2009)

Try tying your liver up in a peice of panty hose it will not come off


----------



## duckdawgdixie (Jun 20, 2009)

i seem to have better luck on the rooster livers than on live or cut shad, also +1 on the rooster liver being way better than chicken liver


----------



## porkbelly (Jun 21, 2009)

Try Shrimp uncooked of course.


----------



## Fishingchickenman (Jun 21, 2009)

Well unless you find a chicken plant that runs only roosters all of the livers are mixed unless they are set up to only kick out the larger livers maybe then you might have some rooster livers. I just don't want anybody to get ripped off.

CT


----------



## tween_the_banks (Jun 21, 2009)

Cut bait agreed


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Jun 21, 2009)

big ernies in lovejoy has rooster livers for 4 bucks.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Jun 23, 2009)

freds bait store in albany has some


----------

